# Timelapse 18-01-2014



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2014 às 20:46)

Breve "timelapse" das condições meteorológicas no Algarve, na tarde do dia 18-01-2014. Podem visualizar acedendo ao seguinte link:

http://www.extrematmosfera.com/#!2014/c1si0


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 20:53)

O início é um pouco melodramático! 
Está muito bem.  Só foi mesmo pena não teres apanhado um tornado ou uma bela trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2014 às 20:59)

João Pedro disse:


> O início é um pouco melodramático!
> Está muito bem.  Só foi mesmo pena não teres apanhado um tornado ou uma bela trovoada.



Pois... isto por aqui não "abunda" de fenómenos mais "fotogénicos"! Eheh! temos que ir praticando com o que os "céus" nos oferecem!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

O início, a seguir ao início melodramático, , está muito bom; verdadeiros timelapses.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2014 às 21:41)

João Pedro disse:


> O início, a seguir ao início melodramático, , está muito bom; verdadeiros timelapses.



Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

Ora essa!


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2014 às 12:47)

ecobcg que maravilha! Os momentos em que utilizas o panning estão de nível profissional.
Adoro em especial dois momentos, o arco-íris e o pileus! 

Tirar fotografias hoje em dia todos nós tiramos, mas sensibilidade para o que se fotografa, isso já é outra história e tu tens essa arte de bem fotografar.

Muitos parabéns!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2014 às 14:20)

actioman disse:


> ecobcg que maravilha! Os momentos em que utilizas o panning estão de nível profissional.
> Adoro em especial dois momentos, o arco-íris e o pileus!
> 
> Tirar fotografias hoje em dia todos nós tiramos, mas sensibilidade para o que se fotografa, isso já é outra história e tu tens essa arte de bem fotografar.
> ...



Ena! Até fico emocionado com palavras tão simpáticas! Eheh! Obrigado!!


----------

